# CAIC Proposed Funding Cuts: IMPORTANT



## wycoloboater (Nov 18, 2003)

Senator Steadman's email was listed incorrect on his website; the actual email address for him is: [email protected] 

Thank you everyone for participating and sending email's or letters to the important people who are ultimately going to make this decision. It would be a shame to lose any part of what the CAIC is today.

Zach.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up. Please post on www.splitboard.com if you have not already. I'm sure plenty of folks there would send letters supporting removal of CAIC from the list.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey all yes this is some SPAM but it is also for this cause.

Friends of CAIC and Friends of Berthoud Pass have teamed up for a fund raiser this thursday at the Oriental Theater.

Please come out and support these groups as they are trying to raise money for CAIC and Avalanche Awareness.

We have some killer prizes lined up for the auction and raffle.
Some of the items we have lined up are.

Icelantic Skis, BCA Gear, Mammut gear, Sierra Designs Zeta 2 tent, Goggles and Glasses from Optic Nerve and Sinner America, Level 1 avy class from Renaissance Adventure Guides, and lots more.

So please make you local politician know what CAIC means to you and your friends and come out thursday and show your support.

http://berthoudpass.org/gnar/
http://http//berthoudpass.org/gnar/


----------

